# Predestination and Election (=arminian theology ?)



## Mayflower (Sep 10, 2007)

Someone just gave me the link, it's written by a dutch man (Roel Velema) :

Predestination and Election 
http://www.xs4all.nl/~rjvelema/rve_e/predelcn_e.pdf

Is dit arminian theology, if so were are the errors ?


----------



## LockTheDeadbolt (Sep 10, 2007)

*Ultra-dispensational...*

Wow, that is some of the most knuckleheaded treatment of the topic I have ever seen. 

The main error I see is in the hard, fast dispensational line of demarcation between the "two gospels" espoused by the author to be in Scripture (one of "grace" and the other of "glory", whatever that means). This pre-interpretational commitment to a dispensational framework is so absolute in the author's perspective, that even the most simple, singular, unified things in Scripture (such as THE Gospel of Christ), must be divided into different dispensational categories (Christ as Savior vs. Christ as Lord, Children of God vs. Adopted as Sons, gospel of grace vs. gospel of glory, etc.). In so doing, the author relegates predestination and election to a category (within the so-called "gospel of glory") that would have been rather foreign to the original authors and along the way violently bends several passages of Scripture to conform with his precommitments.

In short, the author has "wrongly divided the word of truth."

As a brief aside, does anyone else find discussions with "ultra-dispensationalists" (similar to the author of the article) to be very similar at times to discussions with members of the prominent cults of today (i.e. Mormons, JWs, etc.), in that they all have very unbiblical precommitments about the Bible?


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 10, 2007)

LockTheDeadbolt said:


> As a brief aside, does anyone else find discussions with "ultra-dispensationalists" (similar to the author of the article) to be very similar at times to discussions with members of the prominent cults of today (i.e. Mormons, JWs, etc.), in that they all have very unbiblical precommitments about the Bible?



Indeed


----------

